# 68 endure bumper drop.



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

I notice that when I lift my car and put on jack stands, the front bumper drops and separates from the front end by about an Inch. Once on the ground goes right back in place. Is this supposed to happen or could I be missing a support bracket?


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

*That's a bad thing*. Before you put her up on jack stands again, you'll need to check her nuts. When she's parked on level ground (or in your garage) crawl under the front end and tighten up the various nuts and bolts that hold the Bumper to the Bumper Brackets and the Bumper Brackets to the frame. It's possible, but unlikely that you're missing a bracket.

If tightening the nuts and bolts doesn't solve the problem, you could have a *major problem *on your hands with a cracked frame. So get it checked out ASAP.


----------



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

I am pretty sure the frame is ok, at least I hope so  I will check it out tomorrow. I am leaning towards missing brackets but would not know what I am missing. I have both service manuals but don't offer much help in that department..


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

With the front two jack stands positioned near the junction of the side rails and the front rails, you will see more of a gap with the endura bumper, as the entire front of the car is hanging off in the air. The heavy endura bumper is not attached to the fenders, and all that mass has hang somewhere. bTW, there are no supplemental brackets, just the two large L shaped brackets that bolt along side of the frame horns and to the endura bumper inner structure.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

That's normal mine does it too.


----------



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks for the information. I figured that the drop was normal but was not sure. Looks like I have all the brackets and the the frame is solid.

Happy New Year!

JOhn


----------

